# Hardy Graphite Saltwater De-Luxe 20 lb



## Peter117 (23. Januar 2022)

Moin Leute,

ich habe gestern eine alte 20 lb Hardy Graphite Saltwater De-Luxe bekommen.
Leider habe ich meine alten Kataloge schon vor Jahren abgegeben und im Netz finde ich auch nix.
Sie ist vermutlich noch aus den 80ern, eventuell Anfang der 90er.
Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee von wann bis wann die in Etwa gebaut wurde und was die damals so ungefähr gekostet hat?
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Mühe.

VG
Peter


----------

